# 5-HT receptor antagonists will account for 52% of IBS market in 2013



## Fredjs (Mar 21, 2004)

2004 JUN 14 -- Decision Resources, Inc., finds that 5-HT receptor antagonists such as Solvay's cilansetron, Alizyme's renzapride, and Novartis' Zelmac/Zelnorm will account for 52% of the irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) drug market in 2013. Cilansetron and renzapride are due to launch within the next 5 years, and Zelmac/Zelnorm, already launched in the United States, will launch in Europe and Japan in 2006 and 2007, respectively. However, the new Pharmacor study entitled irritable bowel syndrome also finds that unless positive long-term safety data are made available, the 5-HT receptor antagonists may suffer limits on their success. "5-HT receptor modulators will face uphill battles against patients' and physicians' fears about safety and tight restrictions on prescribing," said Ruth Brown, PhD, analyst at Decision Resources. "For example, Zelmac/Zelnorm's safety profile has been called into question by U.S. regulatory authorities-the FDA has required changes in the drug's label to include warnings about severe diarrhea in a small number of patients (0.04%) and a precautionary note about intestinal ischemia (despite no casual link) following postmarketing surveillance evaluations." Long dismissed as a psychosomatic disorder (or a medically inconsequential nuisance), IBS has captured the interest of researchers and drug developers in recent years. Sales of drug therapies for IBS in 2003 totaled $548 million in the seven major pharmaceutical markets Pharmacor covers (the United States, France, Germany, Italy, Spain, the United Kingdom, and Japan).


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

Interesting. Why not post in the news forum? Is there a source for the articlee? I'm skeptical of the 52% since the majority of ibs is ibs-d which requires an agonist rather than antagonist?tom(Moderator: It's been moved now)


----------

